# Fragranced Goatsmilk Soap



## Lynnz (Mar 6, 2010)

Mmmmmmmm one of my fav men fragrances. This is the latest soap I have made for my etsy store............Cripes between soaping facebook etsy and the forum there is little time to squeeze housework in, and this is all between working and sleeping LOL


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Mar 7, 2010)

Absolutely stunning *applause*


----------



## Woodi (Mar 7, 2010)

Very pretty! what did you scent it with? For my GM goats I used just sandalwood fo.


----------



## April (Mar 7, 2010)

Absolutely Fabulous.  I am in awe. 

You are just so gifted....a busy gifted person...watch out world.

Regards,

April


----------



## pinkduchon (Mar 7, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## gekko62 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow,that's really something Lyn! Loving those tops 8)


----------



## April (Mar 7, 2010)

I have top envy too.

Cheers,

April


----------



## holly99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Stunning soap!


----------



## Zenobiah (Mar 8, 2010)

Very classy! Now, if only they'd put soap like that in upscale hotel rooms!


----------



## ewenique (Mar 9, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh thank you everyone for your lovely comments hehehehehehhe show Kev soap and he grunts yip LOL guess he possibly gets sick of me talking soap day in and day out
April your soaps are just devine, I have enjoyed all that you have shared
Woodi these are fragranced with a dupe of Kenneth Coles Black...............Mmmmmmm I love sandalwood bet the soaps smell devine.


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Lyn
Would you care to share how you do those tops and get the swirls?
How thick of a trace to you pour at?
Or do you swirl the soap, leave it for a bit then come back and do the tops?


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 10, 2010)

By the time I get my soap to the mold is is usually at what I  would describe as Instant pudding consistancy maybe just a tad thinner. I pour my secondary colour into my pot one in middle and then however many you care for around the outside of pot and stir clockwide once this seems to thin the swirl out a little as my soap is not at a thin trace.
Tops are not hard....having the right consistancy is the key.......I use an iceblock stick and work my way down my log using like a folding motion going from the outside and flipping the soap over into the middle (hope that makes sence) then do the same on the other side. If your soap is at the right consistancy you should get a top that looks something like the one in the picture.
One day I will get Kev to take some pics as I am doing the tops and will post.
Hope this made sence................Lyn


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Lyn!
So it's an in the pot swirl, then the tops?


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 10, 2010)

Yiop thats correct and just leave a scraping of your off colour to mix into the top of the soap if you like.


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks so much Lyn, I'm going to give this a try.
I'm not very good at log swirls, but I'm crossing my fingers this technique will work for me.
Your soap is gorgeous. It looks like a nice chunky bar, how thick do you cut?


----------



## April (Mar 10, 2010)

Lyn and ChrissyB:

Every time I make a new batch I try something different. I started making soap in September 09.  Thank you Lyn for the instructions and Chrissy for asking.  I'm keeping fingers crossed that my attempt comes out half as beautiful as yours.

Regards,

April


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll post pics if you do too April.
Though I can guarantee mine will look _nothing_ like Lyn's.
She's really perfected the look hasn't she?


----------



## April (Mar 11, 2010)

Chrissy:

Yes, I will post them.  I do not have a target date for my next batch yet.  
Let me know when you post yours.

Always good to have a challenge/goal to achieve and a fabulous model to emulate.

Have a great day.

Cheers,

April


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh how fun I am sure you will both do well, just remember the biggest help is to have your soap at just the right consistancy so that the flippy bits remain flippy/floppy.............LOL don't you just love the technical terminology.


----------



## April (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes Lyn I love your extremely technical soaping terminology.
The strange thing is....I understand every word of it! :shock:


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh Crissy I am laughing so hard I have tears in my eyes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 12, 2010)

That one is lovely Lyn.  :wink:


----------



## Fweda_998 (Mar 12, 2010)

The shape is wicked cool so is the color 
Grat Job


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 12, 2010)




----------

